# Enough About Yao Ming's Offense, What Does He Bring On Defense??



## kingofkings (Jun 9, 2002)

Numerous posts revolve around Ming's offensive repertoire, but no-one is talking about him on defense.

One, from watching some Rockets games this year, their backcourt is still getting beat by baseline cutters. Face it, Francis and Mobley are not good enough on the ball and off the ball defenders, yet. As a result their man is beating them to the hole. It is not happening all the time, but these guys are not defensively inclined at this stage.

This is where Yao comes in. There is nothing like a guy that can correct missed defensive assignments. Picture what Theo Ratliff used to do and still does. Whenever, the perimeter players get beat off the dribble, he is there down low to clean up the mistakes and intimidate and challenge the shot. Can you say RETURN TO SENDER??

I see Ming to really rack up the blocks in the future and I mean get some huge numbers on this stat. Whenever you have a suspect defensive team, at the moment, there is going to be alot of penetration, through layups and baseline drives, through cuts.Once the perimeter guys get beat, you need someone down low to stop the offense in its tracks.

One way to reduce this from happening, is to have a big man down low to correct the mistakes. Who better then Yao Ming. I mean when he puts his arms in the air, that is close to 10 feet tall. No-one is really going to take it hard to him, once he gets his confidence to an optimum. 

I really see this guy racking up tons of blocks in the future, from this fact.Can anyone really shoot over him?? I also feel that other players are going to try and outmanouver him, in order to get a shot off over him. This will force them to overemphasise the shot and over complicate things, once again, giving the nod to Ming on defense.

The other teams are going to target him though. They are going to try and force him out of the lanes, where he can be dominant and a key for the Rockets. They are going to force their Centre to play outside the key and get Ming out of position, so the other teams players can get an easy ride to the basket. I have no doubt, that other teams will target Ming in this regard. They want to reduce Ming from being a factor on defense. 

Ming blocks up alot of space, for the other team to get to the hole, so they will try to get him out of there. Other teams might play a decoy centre on Ming, just to get him out of position and force him to step out and guard them, getting him out of the lanes, where he will be a factor.Getting him out of the lanes, creates space for the offense to manouver and drive to the hole, without a 7'5 shotblocker in their face, blocking the lanes.

With Ming cleaning up the boards, what will happen with Eddie Griffin?? I expect a drop in stats from this guy. With Francis, Mobley, Ming, Taylor, etc all needing to have the ball in their hands in order to be effective, the number of touches that Griffin will get will be reduced.

He will have to resort to clean ups in order to fill up the scoreboard. Already, his minutes have declined, with Ming's emergence. Ming will also take alot of defensive rebounds from Griffin, as the Rockets cannot have both Ming and Griffin down low rebounding at the same time, because they both take up alot of space.

Hopefully, Griffin can get enough touches on offense and can continue to emerge on defense. 

But the bottom line of this post, is that we need to start focusing on the defensive side of Yao Ming, not just on offense!!


----------



## Azadre (Aug 25, 2002)

Well, people at first said her he had no O. So of course when the media learns he does have O, that's what they are going to focus on. Most knew he had D.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Griffin is as good as gone soon as he gets the chance. I have insider info on this one.


----------



## Azadre (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Griffin is as good as gone soon as he gets the chance. I have insider info on this one.


Tell me that  means you are just kidding


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Azadre</b>!
> Tell me that  means you are just kidding


No I am very serious about this. He honestly even though he got into those scraps at Seton Hall is not a whiny type of player. But he is disgusted with his Playing time and RudyT's willingess to play Maurice taylor and Kenny Thomas. While Eddie G has more talent in his left hand the both combined.


----------



## Azadre (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> No I am very serious about this. He honestly even though he got into those scraps at Seton Hall is not a whiny type of player. But he is disgusted with his Playing time and RudyT's willingess to play Maurice taylor and Kenny Thomas. While Eddie G has more talent in his left hand the both combined.


man, EG is my favorite Rocket too...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Azadre</b>!
> man, EG is my favorite Rocket too...


I've known him for a long time. My brother Dan has been integeral in his growth as a player since his teenage life. And was right there when his brother died. He loved being out there at first but now he hates it. He might honestly be the 1st or second most talented player on that team and they pay him no mind. NOt to mention he already is the best defensive player


----------



## kingofkings (Jun 9, 2002)

The great thing about Yao Ming is that he will have an influence on games, when he does not have the ball. That is true basketball talent, when you are a factor in the game, when you do not need to have the ball, to be a good player.

Stopping penetration and forcing other teams to shoot jumpshots, because they do not want to penetrate, when they have a 7'5 player down low.This is what Ming will give to the Rockets in the future, if not now.

Sure he will have an influence on offense, but he will also have a sound influence on defense. All people seem to talk about is the impact he will have on offense. But having him down low, will force other teams to shoot jumpshots, as they will not penetrate the lanes, with him down low.Making the other team shoot jumpshots is the art of defense, as the shooting percentages fall down, the further the player is from the basket. 

And the guy responsible for all this is Yao Ming...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

how serious is he about leaving beez? if he starts getting more playing time (and i expect him to with his talent) and the rockets start rollin' do you still think he wouldn't want to be there? he has a decent chance of being an integral part of a championship team, i don't think that's something any player would ignore. 
he should really develop along with this team. they could really become something special together.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i can't wait for ming's greatness to rise to the top of the nba. he's going to be sending back and altering shots like few have before. makes me giddy. bradley racks up the blocks in his minutes and ming should be miles ahead of him in this department. he's averaging 2.75 in his last four game and i would not be suprised if he were leading the league by the end of the year.


----------

